# Rossini-the movie



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a very good biopic about Rossini available from the Bel Canto Society. It is definatly one the better composer movies. It was made during Mussolini's rule so their is historical interest. Some of the singers on this movie are not available anywhere else. There is a choice of DVD,VHS, or download.
I can't find clips on Youtube but the Bel Canto society website has a clip.

I really can't stress how good this is.

My favourite scenes are with Cobran and when Rossini meets Beathoven.(I hope this meeting really happened)

There are english subtitiles

http://www.belcantosociety.org/store/product_info.php?products_id=177


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I need to look out for this in the UK...not sure I can order from this site as someone from outside the US 

Saz


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

You can download it, thats what I did because I'm also in the Uk.


----------

